# Wild Crayfish



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok so I have what might be a silly question, but hey I am still learning so why not ask right?

I have a river that runs behind my camp in Maine and there are crayfish of many sizes to be found all over the place. Would it be feasible for me to catch a couple of the smaller ones and add them to my 29 gallon tank? Would they survive? Would they mess with the fish I currently have in there? I have 2 corys, 2 tiger barbs, 1 botia, and 1 male beta. I plan on adding 2 more tiger barbs and a school of about 6 rasboras over the next few months.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a feeling they'd tare the Cory's to pieces, and anything else they can get a hold of that goes neat the bottom, especially to sleep at night


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok I was afraid of that. I guess the crayfish will just have to stay in the river.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, they will try to catch things. It all comes down to how quick the fish are and how quick the crayfish are. You could try a separate crayfish tank. They are awfully cool...


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

chris oe said:


> Yeah, they will try to catch things. It all comes down to how quick the fish are and how quick the crayfish are. You could try a separate crayfish tank. They are awfully cool...


agreed they are cool. My fiance just got me a blue crayfish. If she didnt do that this spring i was gonna grab one from a stream here in Pennsylvania. Mine will have his own tank, at the moment he is staying in my sump with 2 crabs all in seperate compartments, so that he wont attack my fish. But seeing him get walked on by ghost shrimp makes me wonder if i got the wuss of the crayfish world. he did later eat the offender but still he jsut lets them walk all over him.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, if the cray isn't hungry at the moment its probably worth letting the shrimp think he's a rock, and go on thinking he's a rock until the moment he is a hungry cray. Then snap! Such is the life of an ambush predator.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha just read on bluecrayfish.com that shrimp can have parasites that can kill my cray...well opps...good forum tho for crayfish info, at least on blues


----------

